# Can you negotiate on price on a PCP deal?



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

My girlfriend now gets a new car allowance with her job. She is keen to take on a PCP but I'm not sure whether you can negotiate on price on a PCP. 

Can anyone confirm YES or NO? 

We have two cars to part exchange to finance the deposit, is this ok too? 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

You certainly can. My Wife has just bought a new car on a PCP (still waiting on delivery). I played 2 dealers off against each other and from the first quote to the one we accepted the monthly payment was £25 cheaper and she got £700 more for her trade in! It's a 4 year PCP so £25 is a considerable saving - especially when it didn't effect the Guaranteed Future Value!

As for the 2 cars to part exchange, I'm sure in the current climate where good 2nd hand cars are in short supply the dealer would be quite happy to take them off you.

They almost bit the Wifes hand off for her 55 plate Mini One Seven, so much so that the Dealer who we took the deal with payed well into book for it!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you very much. That's what I'll do then.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes - I knocked a good £3.5K off the price of my new TT and we then did a PCP deal on this 'new' price. It made a huge difference to the deposit and monthly's :thumb:


----------

